
Pricing Surveys Are Worthless - tomica
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/03/28/pricing-surveys
======
tomica
failure in logic.. these are two very different questions:

a) How much would you pay for the new magical device iHype that will solve all
your computing and media needs?

b) How much will you pay for a big iPhone (sans phone)?

~~~
pedalpete
Completely agree with you, but I think it needs to go a step deeper as well.
What will people ACTUALLY do?

I don't care how one survey compares to another as much as how the results of
a survery compare to real life.

